# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  إيلاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من نسائه

## محمد طه شعبان

عن عبد الله بن عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ: أَصْبَحْنَا يَوْمًا وَنِسَاءُ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم الله  يَبْكِينَ، عِنْدَ كُلِّ امْرَأَةٍ مِنْهُنَّ أَهْلُهَا، فَخَرَجْتُ إِلَىٰ الْمَسْجِدِ فَإِذَا هُوَ مَلْآنُ مِنْ النَّاسِ، فَجَاءَ عُمَرُ بن الْخَطَّابِ فَصَعِدَ إِلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ  وَهُوَ فِي غُرْفَةٍ لَهُ فَسَلَّمَ فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ أَحَدٌ ثُمَّ سَلَّمَ فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ أَحَدٌ ثُمَّ سَلَّمَ فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ أَحَدٌ فَنَادَاهُ فَدَخَلَ عَلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: أَطَلَّقْتَ نِسَاءَكَ؟ فَقَالَ: «*لَا وَلَكِنْ آلَيْتُ مِنْهُنَّ شَهْرًا*» فَمَكَثَ تِسْعًا وَعِشْرِينَ ثُمَّ دَخَلَ عَلَىٰ نِسَائِهِ([1]). 
فلما دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ نسائه قيل له: يا رسول الله آليت منهنَّ شهرًا؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*إنَّ الشهر تسع وعشرون*»([2]).
وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أيضًا قال: مَكَثْتُ سَنَةً أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَسْأَلَ عُمَرَ بن الْخَطَّابِ عَنْ آيَةٍ فَمَا أَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ أَسْأَلَهُ هَيْبَةً لَهُ حَتَّىٰ خَرَجَ حَاجًّا فَخَرَجْتُ مَعَهُ فَلَمَّا رَجَعْنَا وَكُنَّا بِبَعْضِ الطَّرِيقِ عَدَلَ إِلَىٰ الْأَرَاكِ لِحَاجَةٍ لَهُ قَالَ فَوَقَفْتُ لَهُ حَتَّىٰ فَرَغَ ثُمَّ سِرْتُ مَعَهُ فَقُلْتُ: يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مَنْ اللَّتَانِ تَظَاهَرَتَا عَلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ أَزْوَاجِهِ؟ فَقَالَ: تِلْكَ حَفْصَةُ وَعَائِشَةُ قَالَ: فَقُلْتُ: وَاللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُ لَأُرِيدُ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ عَنْ هَذَا مُنْذُ سَنَةٍ فَمَا أَسْتَطِيعُ هَيْبَةً لَكَ قَالَ: فَلَا تَفْعَلْ مَا ظَنَنْتَ أَنَّ عِنْدِي مِنْ عِلْمٍ فَاسْأَلْنِي فَإِنْ كَانَ لِي عِلْمٌ خَبَّرْتُكَ بِهِ قَالَ: ثُمَّ قَالَ عُمَرُ: وَاللَّهِ إِنْ كُنَّا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ مَا نَعُدُّ لِلنِّسَاءِ أَمْرًا حَتَّىٰ أَنْزَلَ الله فِيهِنَّ مَا أَنْزَلَ وَقَسَمَ لَهُنَّ مَا قَسَمَ قَالَ: فَبَيْنَا أَنَا فِي أَمْرٍ أأتمره إِذْ قَالَتْ امْرَأَتِي: لَوْ صَنَعْتَ كَذَا وَكَذَا قَالَ: فَقُلْتُ لَهَا: مَا لَكَ وَلِمَا هَا هُنَا وَفِيمَ تَكَلُّفُكِ فِي أَمْرٍ أُرِيدُهُ فَقَالَتْ لِي: عَجَبًا لَكَ يَا ابْنَ الْخَطَّابِ مَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ تُرَاجَعَ أَنْتَ وَإِنَّ ابْنَتَكَ لَتُرَاجِعُ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حَتَّىٰ يَظَلَّ يَوْمَهُ غَضْبَانَ، فَقَامَ عُمَرُ فَأَخَذَ رِدَاءَهُ مَكَانَهُ حَتَّىٰ دَخَلَ عَلَىٰ حَفْصَةَ فَقَالَ لَهَا: يَا بنيَّةُ إِنَّكِ لَتُرَاجِعِينَ رَسُولَ الله  حَتَّىٰ يَظَلَّ يَوْمَهُ غَضْبَانَ فَقَالَتْ حَفْصَةُ: وَاللَّهِ إِنَّا لَنُرَاجِعُهُ فَقُلْتُ: تَعْلَمِينَ أَنِّي أُحَذِّرُكِ عُقُوبَةَ الله وَغَضَبَ رَسُولِهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَا بنيَّةُ لَا يَغُرَّنَّكِ هَذِهِ الَّتِي أَعْجَبَهَا حُسْنُهَا حُبُّ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلمصلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَزْوَاجِهِ فَأَخَذَتْنِي وَاللَّهِ أَخْذًا كَسَرَتْنِي عَنْ بَعْضِ مَا كُنْتُ أَجِدُ فَخَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِهَا وَكَانَ لِي صَاحِبٌ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ إِذَا غِبْتُ أَتَانِي بِالْخَبَرِ وَإِذَا غَابَ كُنْتُ أَنَا آتِيهِ بِالْخَبَرِ وَنَحْنُ نَتَخَوَّفُ مَلِكًا مِنْ مُلُوكِ غَسَّانَ ذُكِرَ لَنَا أَنَّهُ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَسِيرَ إِلَيْنَا فَقَدْ امْتَلَأَتْ صُدُورُنَا مِنْهُ فَإِذَا صَاحِبِي الْأَنْصَارِيُّ يَدُقُّ الْبَابَ فَقَالَ: افْتَحْ افْتَحْ فَقُلْتُ: جَاءَ الْغَسَّانِيُّ فَقَالَ: بَلْ أَشَدُّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ اعْتَزَلَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَزْوَاجَهُ فَقُلْتُ: رَغَمَ أَنْفُ حَفْصَةَ وَعَائِشَةَ فَأَخَذْتُ ثَوْبِي فَأَخْرُجُ حَتَّىٰ جِئْتُ فَإِذَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي مَشْرُبَةٍ لَهُ يَرْقَىٰ عَلَيْهَا بِعَجَلَةٍ وَغُلَامٌ لِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَسْوَدُ عَلَىٰ رَأْسِ الدَّرَجَةِ فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: قُلْ هَذَا عُمَرُ بن الْخَطَّابِ فَأَذِنَ لِي قَالَ عُمَرُ: فَقَصَصْتُ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ حَدِيثَ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ تَبَسَّمَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَإِنَّهُ لَعَلَىٰ حَصِيرٍ مَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهُ شَيْءٌ وَتَحْتَ رَأْسِهِ وِسَادَةٌ مِنْ أَدَمٍ حَشْوُهَا لِيفٌ وَإِنَّ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ قَرَظًا([3]) مغبورًا وَعِنْدَ رَأْسِهِ أَهَبًا مُعَلَّقَةٌ([4]) فَرَأَيْتُ أَثَرَ الْحَصِيرِ فِي جَنْبِهِ فَبَكَيْتُ فَقَالَ: «*مَا يُبْكِيكَ*» فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله إِنَّ كِسْرَىٰ وَقَيْصَرَ فِيمَا هُمَا فِيهِ وَأَنْتَ رَسُولُ الله، فَقَالَ: «*أَمَا تَرْضَىٰ أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُمْ الدُّنْيَا وَلَنَا الْآخِرَةُ*»([5]).
وعن عُمَرَ بن الْخَطَّابِ قَالَ: لَمَّا اعْتَزَلَ نَبِيُّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نِسَاءَهُ دَخَلْتُ الْمَسْجِدَ فَإِذَا النَّاسُ يَنْكُتُونَ بِالْحَصَىٰ وَيَقُولُونَ: طَلَّقَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نِسَاءَهُ وَذَلِكَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُؤْمَرْنَ بِالْحِجَابِ فَقَالَ عُمَرُ: فَقُلْتُ: لَأَعْلَمَنَّ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ قَالَ فَدَخَلْتُ عَلَىٰ عَائِشَةَ فَقُلْتُ: يَا بنتَ أبي بَكْرٍ أَقَدْ بَلَغَ مِنْ شَأْنِكِ أَنْ تُؤْذِي رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَتْ: مَا لِي وَمَا لَكَ يَا ابْنَ الْخَطَّابِ عَلَيْكَ بِعَيْبَتِكَ قَالَ: فَدَخَلْتُ عَلَىٰ حَفْصَةَ بنتِ عُمَرَ فَقُلْتُ لَهَا: يَا حَفْصَةُ أَقَدْ بَلَغَ مِنْ شَأْنِكِ أَنْ تُؤْذِي رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتِ أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لَا يُحِبُّكِ وَلَوْلَا أَنَا لَطَلَّقَكِ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَبَكَتْ أَشَدَّ الْبُكَاءِ فَقُلْتُ لَهَا: أَيْنَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَتْ: هُوَ فِي خِزَانَتِهِ فِي الْمَشْرُبَةِ فَدَخَلْتُ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِرَبَاحٍ غُلَامِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قَاعِدًا عَلَىٰ أُسْكُفَّةِ الْمَشْرُبَةِ مُدَلٍّ رِجْلَيْهِ عَلَىٰ نَقِيرٍ مِنْ خَشَبٍ وَهُوَ جِذْعٌ يَرْقَىٰ عَلَيْهِ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَيَنْحَدِرُ، فَنَادَيْتُ: يَا رَبَاحُ اسْتَأْذِنْ لِي عِنْدَكَ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَنَظَرَ رَبَاحٌ إِلَىٰ الْغُرْفَةِ ثُمَّ نَظَرَ إِلَيَّ فَلَمْ يَقُلْ شَيْئًا ثُمَّ قُلْتُ: يَا رَبَاحُ اسْتَأْذِنْ لِي عِنْدَكَ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَنَظَرَ رَبَاحٌ إِلَىٰ الْغُرْفَةِ ثُمَّ نَظَرَ إِلَيَّ فَلَمْ يَقُلْ شَيْئًا ثُمَّ رَفَعْتُ صَوْتِي فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَبَاحُ اسْتَأْذِنْ لِي عِنْدَكَ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَإِنِّي أَظُنُّ أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله  ظَنَّ أَنِّي جِئْتُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَفْصَةَ، وَاللَّهِ لَئِنْ أَمَرَنِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِضَرْبِ عُنُقِهَا لَأَضْرِبَنَّ عُنُقَهَا، وَرَفَعْتُ صَوْتِي فَأَوْمَأَ إِلَيَّ أَنْ ارْقَهْ فَدَخَلْتُ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَهُوَ مُضْطَجِعٌ عَلَىٰ حَصِيرٍ فَجَلَسْتُ فَأَدْنَىٰ عَلَيْهِ إِزَارَهُ وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ غَيْرُهُ وَإِذَا الْحَصِيرُ قَدْ أَثَّرَ فِي جَنْبِهِ فَنَظَرْتُ بِبَصَرِي فِي خِزَانَةِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَإِذَا أَنَا بِقَبْضَةٍ مِنْ شَعِيرٍ نَحْوِ الصَّاعِ وَمِثْلِهَا قَرَظًا فِي نَاحِيَةِ الْغُرْفَةِ وَإِذَا أَفِيقٌ مُعَلَّقٌ قَالَ: فَابْتَدَرَتْ عَيْنَايَ، قَالَ: «*مَا يُبْكِيكَ يَا ابْنَ الْخَطَّابِ*» قُلْتُ: يَا نَبِيَّ الله وَمَا لِي لَا أَبْكِي وَهَذَا الْحَصِيرُ قَدْ أَثَّرَ فِي جَنْبِكَ وَهَذِهِ خِزَانَتُكَ لَا أَرَىٰ فِيهَا إِلَّا مَا أَرَىٰ وَذَاكَ قَيْصَرُ وَكِسْرَىٰ فِي الثِّمَارِ وَالْأَنْهَارِ وَأَنْتَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَصَفْوَتُهُ وَهَذِهِ خِزَانَتُكَ فَقَالَ: «*يَا ابْنَ الْخَطَّابِ أَلَا تَرْضَىٰ أَنْ تَكُونَ لَنَا الْآخِرَةُ وَلَهُمْ الدُّنْيَا*» قُلْتُ: بَلَىٰ، قَالَ: وَدَخَلْتُ عَلَيْهِ حِينَ دَخَلْتُ وَأَنَا أَرَىٰ فِي وَجْهِهِ الْغَضَبَ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله مَا يَشُقُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ شَأْنِ النِّسَاءِ فَإِنْ كُنْتَ طَلَّقْتَهُنَّ فَإِنَّ الله مَعَكَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ وَجِبْرِيلَ وَمِيكَائِيلَ وَأَنَا وَأبو بَكْرٍ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ مَعَكَ وَقَلَّمَا تَكَلَّمْتُ – وَأَحْمَدُ الله- بِكَلَامٍ إِلَّا رَجَوْتُ أَنْ يَكُونَ الله يُصَدِّقُ قَوْلِي الَّذِي أَقُولُ وَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ آيَةُ التَّخْيِيرِ: ﮋﮨ ﮩ ﮪ   ﮫ ﮬ ﮭ ﮮ ﮯ ﮰﮊ[التحريم: 5] ﮋﮘ ﮙ ﮚ ﮛ ﮜ ﮝ ﮞ ﮟ ﮠ ﮡﮢ ﮣ ﮤ ﮥ ﮦﮧﮊ[التحريم: 4] وَكَانَتْ عَائِشَةُ بنتُ أبي بَكْرٍ وَحَفْصَةُ تَظَاهَرَانِ عَلَىٰ سَائِرِ نِسَاءِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله أَطَلَّقْتَهُنّ  َ، قَالَ: «*لَا*» قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله إِنِّي دَخَلْتُ الْمَسْجِدَ وَالْمُسْلِمُون  َ يَنْكُتُونَ بِالْحَصَىٰ يَقُولُونَ: طَلَّقَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نِسَاءَهُ أَفَأَنْزِلُ فَأُخْبِرَهُمْ أَنَّكَ لَمْ تُطَلِّقْهُنَّ؟ قَالَ: «*نَعَمْ إِنْ شِئْتَ*» فَلَمْ أَزَلْ أُحَدِّثُهُ حَتَّىٰ تَحَسَّرَ الْغَضَبُ عَنْ وَجْهِهِ وَحَتَّىٰ كَشَرَ فَضَحِكَ وَكَانَ مِنْ أَحْسَنِ النَّاسِ ثَغْرًا ثُمَّ نَزَلَ نَبِيُّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَنَزَلْتُ، فَنَزَلْتُ أَتَشَبَّثُ بِالْجِذْعِ وَنَزَلَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كَأَنَّمَا يَمْشِي عَلَىٰ الْأَرْضِ مَا يَمَسُّهُ بِيَدِهِ فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله إِنَّمَا كُنْتَ فِي الْغُرْفَةِ تِسْعَةً وَعِشْرِينَ؟ قَالَ: «*إِنَّ الشَّهْرَ يَكُونُ تِسْعًا وَعِشْرِينَ*» فَقُمْتُ عَلَىٰ بَابِ الْمَسْجِدِ فَنَادَيْتُ بِأَعْلَىٰ صَوْتِي: لَمْ يُطَلِّقْ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نِسَاءَهُ، وَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ ﮋﮊ ﮋ ﮌ ﮍ ﮎ   ﮏ ﮐ ﮑ ﮒﮓ ﮔ ﮕ ﮖ   ﮗ ﮘ ﮙ ﮚ ﮛ ﮜ ﮝ ﮞ ﮟﮊ[النساء: 83] فَكُنْتُ أَنَا اسْتَنْبَطْتُ ذَلِكَ الْأَمْرَ وَأَنْزَلَ الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ آيَةَ التَّخْيِيرِ([6]).
سبب إيلاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  من نسائه:

عن عَائِشَةَ  أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ يَمْكُثُ عِنْدَ زَيْنَبَ بنتِ جَحْشٍ فَيَشْرَبُ عَسَلًا، قَالَتْ: فَتَوَاطَيْتُ أَنَا وَحَفْصَةُ أَنَّ أَيَّتَنَا مَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَلْتَقُلْ: إِنِّي أَجِدُ مِنْكَ رِيحَ مَغَافِيرَ([7]) أَكَلْتَ مَغَافِيرَ، فَدَخَلَ عَلَىٰ إِحْدَاهُمَا فَقَالَتْ ذَلِكَ لَهُ، فَقَالَ: بَلْ شَرِبْتُ عَسَلًا عِنْدَ زَيْنَبَ بنتِ جَحْشٍ وَلَنْ أَعُودَ لَهُ، فَنَزَلَ: ﮋ ﭓ  ﭔ ﭕ ﭖ ﭗ ﭘﭙﮊ [التحريم: 1] إِلَىٰ قَوْلِهِ: ﮋﮐ ﮑﮊ[التحريم: 4] لِعَائِشَةَ وَحَفْصَةَ، ﮋﭰ ﭱ       ﭲ ﭳ ﭴ ﭵ ﭶﮊ [التحريم: 3] لِقَوْلِهِ: بَلْ شَرِبْتُ عَسَلًا([8]).
فكان هذا هو تظاهر عائشة وحفصة  علىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان ذلك سبب غضبه وإيلائه من نسائه صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وذكر ابن سيد الناس ~ هذا الحدث ضمن أحداث السنة التاسعة([9]). 
 ([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (5203)، كتاب: النكاح، باب: هجرة النبي  نساءه في غير بيوتهنَّ.

([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (5201)، كتاب: النكاح، باب: قول الله تعالىٰ: ﮋﭑﭒﭓﭔﮊ إلىٰ قوله: ﮋﭸﭹﭺ ﭻﭼﭽﮊ [النساء: 34]. 
([3]) القرظ: ورق السَّلَم، مضبورًا: مجموعًا. 
([4]) أهُبًا: جمع إهاب وهو الجلد قبل الدبغ. 
([5]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4913)، كتاب: التفسير، باب: ﮋﭚ ﭛﭜﭝﭞﭟ ﭠﭡﮊ [التحريم: 1]، ومسلم (1479)، كتاب: الطلاق، باب: في الإيلاء. 
([6]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1479)، كتاب: الطلاق، باب: في الإيلاء. 
([7]) المغافير: صمغ حلو ينضحه شجر يقال له: العُرفُط، له رائحة كريهة. 
([8]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (4912)، كتاب: التفسير، باب: ﮋﭑﭒﭓﭔﭕﭖﭗﭘﭙﮊ [التحريم: 1]، ومسلم (1474)، كتاب: الطلاق، باب: وجوب الكفارة علىٰ من حرم امرأته ولم ينو الطلاق. 
([9]) «عيون الأثر» 2/374.

----------

